# Squacker Wacker



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

This is one of my favorite squirrel rifles. I got this rifle given to me when I was a kid. It was a Remington Rolling Block in 25 Stevens.
It had octagon barrel, but bore was completely ruined. Our gunsmith gave me a new take off barrel from a Rem 513 Target rifle,22.
When I was in junior hi- school shop my instructor helped me fit the barrel to the action. Then I took it back to gunsmith who made
new extractor and chambered it. Not wanting to drill original gun I used tapped holes in barrel and made base for Target sight out
of a weaver scope base. Then mounted aperture target front. The amazing part of this story to most people is that most of this work
was done at school. Things were a lot different in 1963, the rifle was in the display window in school lobby, along with other students projects. I have shot a lot of squirrels and won many turkey shoots with it over the years.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Drm50 said:


> This is one of my favorite squirrel rifles. I got this rifle given to me when I was a kid. It was a Remington Rolling Block in 25 Stevens.
> It had octagon barrel, but bore was completely ruined. Our gunsmith gave me a new take off barrel from a Rem 513 Target rifle,22.
> When I was in junior hi- school shop my instructor helped me fit the barrel to the action. Then I took it back to gunsmith who made
> new extractor and chambered it. Not wanting to drill original gun I used tapped holes in barrel and made base for Target sight out
> ...



Yes things were a lot different , I would get on the school bus driven by the local saw mill operator and give him my rifle to hold until I got on the bus to come home that evening. He would let me out about a mile from my house and I would hunt the block through to home. A lot of mornings before he would make the bus run he would have to take an old log truck with a plow on the front and plow snow from the route so he would be able to get through. Now days they just cancel school. Never heard of that when I was a kid. When I was 12 years old, I worked and saved up the $55.00 the local gun shop wanted for the model 11 Remington I had my eye on. When I had the money in hand I walked into the shop smacked it down on the counter and walked out with my new gun , got on my old bicycle and rode home. Don't even think about something like that today. Oh how I miss those times. Oh beautiful gun by the way.


----------



## Trollineye (Oct 20, 2008)

FAB said:


> Yes things were a lot different , I would get on the school bus driven by the local saw mill operator and give him my rifle to hold until I got on the bus to come home that evening. He would let me out about a mile from my house and I would hunt the block through to home. A lot of mornings before he would make the bus run he would have to take an old log truck with a plow on the front and plow snow from the route so he would be able to get through. Now days they just cancel school. Never heard of that when I was a kid. When I was 12 years old, I worked and saved up the $55.00 the local gun shop wanted for the model 11 Remington I had my eye on. When I had the money in hand I walked into the shop smacked it down on the counter and walked out with my new gun , got on my old bicycle and rode home. Don't even think about something like that today. Oh how I miss those times. Oh beautiful gun by the way.


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

That is outstanding. Schools need to bring back metal shop classes. Such a forgotten trade.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

So nice to see someone else has the Favorite working again. I received mine at age ten (69 years ago) from an friend of my dad and that was my only hunting gun until i was 16. I still have mine and it is 100% original and still very accurate. I still use it to eliminate chipmunks, rats and racoon's. The folding peep sight is missing as I removed it and lost track of it through the years. If anyone has or knows where I can aquire a peep, please let me know.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice gun. What’s the barrel length?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I don't know length offhand lost about 3/4" off original 513 barrel. It not a Favorite it's a Remington
Rolling Block. When I got it the base of a tang sight was still on it but the rest was long gone. Was
going to get it chambered in 22mg. Gunsmith said no, it was going to be 22lr. I'm glad he did that
or I wouldn't have got the use I've got out of it all these years. He was a grumpy old fart that you
didn't want to aggravate when you were only 13yrs old. Here's pic of a custom 98 Mauser he made
into 243 Varmit gun about a year later and a custom Martini in 22 Ackley Jet.


----------

